# My new 19.9lb S&M LTF.



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Have rode it twice now, rides great. S&Ms always have for me.I am 100% confident in everything on this bike,and ride it fast and hard. This is the sexiest 20" bike ever. ill post more pics soon.

S&M LTF 21" 
Odyssey Director fork
Colony Headset
Eastern Stem
Fit High Bars
Road Bike wrap on bars,works great and i can wrap the whole bar for tuck no handers.
Eclat seat/post combo(not pictured)
S&M seatpost clamp
Colony Cranks
Primo Stricker PC Pedals
Shadow Sprocket 25t
Cheap KMC chain
KHE Tires Biggest size
Fly front/Colony rear Hubs
DT swiss straight guage spokes
Alienation Runaway and Deviant Rims.

NO TITANIUM.
Not butted spokes.

19.9 lbs


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That thing is tits!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That fork looks funky. Awesome!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that is light.

how long does that bar tape stuff last for?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> that is light.
> 
> how long does that bar tape stuff last for?


Im not sure yet, but im sure it mostly depends how much time your bike spends sliding upside down on pavment. For park it lasts a really long time,but in summer when im riding street,my main style, ill be getting a real good idea how long.I double wrap it for thickness, and am using Cork, but i have this fake leather salsa wrap on my fixed gear that would be perfect. Ill let you know more as i learn more, but give it a go, its the same price as normal grips, worth a try, im liking it.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

very nice. if you dont mind me ask'n, how much did it run you?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Sombrio69 said:


> very nice. if you dont mind me ask'n, how much did it run you?


i dont know, i get cost/EP on everything, and it all goes on my Layaway,that way i dont realize how much i spend and do it again in a few months. Not to much i dont think though.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Retail price on all those parts will probably be around $1300, I'm guessing.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

more pics!

it looks awesome!


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats nice, although I hate directors without pegs. Doesnt look right to me


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Im not sure yet, but im sure it mostly depends how much time your bike spends sliding upside down on pavment...


LOL

Bike looks sick!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> Thats nice, although I hate directors without pegs. Doesnt look right to me


I will be using PLEGS later as Handrails and grinds are alot of what i do.

I thought it was wierd at first too, but it grows on you. Plus being lighter AND stronger is nice,makes more sense, would be surprised if in a few years this isnt much more of a standard than just one fork.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The director fork is a copy of the old Mongoose forks from years ago. They were fairly strong.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> The director fork is a copy of the old Mongoose forks from years ago. They were fairly strong.


well, i wouldnt say copy.

1. there arnt FOUR peg bosses,jeez old school! 
2. about 4 pounds lighter.
3.maybe even stronger.
4.the dropouts are the fork leg, not a plate at the bottom.
5.1-1/8 threadless.

but yea its the same offset at the crown idea, which is a big part of it.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

MORE PICS

you can see the sprocket, and stem better here, we removed all the ano from those. looks sweet.

















































IN MOVEMENT


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i think thats the sexiest 20 ive ever seen.

i want one now


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Im jellous
Thats preety amazing none of the parts are that unusual really


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> Im jellous
> Thats preety amazing none of the parts are that unusual really


Exactly, no stupid parts to be worried about, nothing that will break on me, just really thought out and clean. not even any titanium or butted spokes, i could easily take another full pound off by doing some things and still feel safe on it, but ive spent enough money for a while.

ive thought about doing stans tubeless though, to elimate pinch flats, be a neat experiment at least.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

This bike is soooo freaking clean! Your photo guy is really good, does he head out here during the season? We may want to hire him.

You have inspired me to finish my 20...but, I realized that I only have Spanish BB's! :madman:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

What are you building?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

You've seen it in pieces...KHE Impact. I'll start a thread about it so we don't jack this guy's pimp ride.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

The Agency said:


> This bike is soooo freaking clean! Your photo guy is really good, does he head out here during the season? We may want to hire him.
> 
> :madman:


i took the deck/outside pics, my pro friend took the others, hes really good,does weddings and stuff, and has had photos in Ride BMX and Session BMX. you can check out his portfolio here. http://eye2eyephotography.net/Dan/Welcome.html

Actually, my Photographer Friend, Dan, spent a month in CO last summer taking photos, and is going out there again in sometime in Jan-Mar, dont know when exactly.

if you want i can ask him when and where he'll be in CO.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah that rides kinda sick looking...but gawd damn look at that beautiful Illinois snow.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Sombrio69 said:


> yeah that rides kinda sick looking...but gawd damn look at that beautiful Illinois snow.


thanks for reminding me.-40f here today.:madmax:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> thanks for reminding me.-40f here today.:madmax:


Even without windchill it was -22. Awful.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Definately one of the nicest S&M builds ever... Wow.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, for the info....you have a PM.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

you gunna be at rays this weekend?? better be, we got most of the cfr/cambrw crew headin out.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you have any problems with that chain? On mine, I flipped the chain upside down because the way that you have it would make the raised ridges on the plates push the chain away from the driver...I suspected it was doing that at first, and then after a few weeks, I could see definite wear on the driver from those little ridges...so I flipped it over a few months ago, and it's been noticeably quieter since.

I've got the 710sl chain and a 10t 1 piece driver on the odsy hazard v3 hub.

Oh, and that bike is really sick...I didn't like the look of the director forks on most bikes, but it looks incredible on yours.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

euroford said:


> you gunna be at rays this weekend?? better be, we got most of the cfr/cambrw crew headin out.


Not this time, ive been there twice so far, but this weekend im working, cuz in two weeks ill be in Phoenix!:thumbsup: riding outside!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> Do you have any problems with that chain? On mine, I flipped the chain upside down because the way that you have it would make the raised ridges on the plates push the chain away from the driver...I suspected it was doing that at first, and then after a few weeks, I could see definite wear on the driver from those little ridges...so I flipped it over a few months ago, and it's been noticeably quieter since.
> 
> I've got the 710sl chain and a 10t 1 piece driver on the odsy hazard v3 hub.
> 
> Oh, and that bike is really sick...I didn't like the look of the director forks on most bikes, but it looks incredible on yours.


Never noticed anything. I had the same chain on my old bike too, ive been using a 9t the whole time with this chain, with both Ti profile and colony drivers.

the only problem ive had is after a year or two on the old chain one broke,so i was poormans freecoaster for a while. but 1-2 years for a chain is normal, if not good.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Not this time, ive been there twice so far, but this weekend im working, cuz in two weeks ill be in Phoenix!:thumbsup: riding outside!


party pooper. i've been twice as well, and in two weeks i'll be in boulder rock climbing and skiing. i hearby dismiss your excuse as inadequate.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont like it and the weight or lack thereof scares me...enjoy it though, and who cares what I think.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> I dont like it and the weight or lack thereof scares me...enjoy it though, and who cares what I think.


Most, if not all the parts on that thing are tried and true, and although the frame is a bit light for some people (hence Lighter Than F***), it's pretty solid as well and can hold up to more than a little street duty...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> I dont like it and the weight or lack thereof scares me...enjoy it though, and who cares what I think.


free speech man, you get your own opinion,otherwise all our bikes would look the same. boring.

Im 160lb and a total street rider. 
my last frame was even lighter,had holes all over it, and i rode it for over 2 years with not a single issue. pretty normal to 360 to flat 9+/- stairs and other big gaps, i ride pretty hard.........never really anything broke,i can remember a chain or two....... Im pretty light on my feet so to speak for the kind of riding i do.

Not to make light of your comment, but with the level of engineering these days im 100% its ready for more than i can give it. i still remember being a 13yr old riding a 38lb bike,and i broke way more parts then even though it was a expensive bike. Experience is a big factor in bike duribility i think, at least i dont break parts like i used too,even with a bike almost half the weight.

You'd be surprised what us guys do on our Light, Rigid, 20" bikes, to flat concrete.(not me for once,thats almost double my stairs for 360s)


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If I recall correctly, that particular attempt ended pretty badly. 
I think I saw it in a video....


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> If I recall correctly, that particular attempt ended pretty badly.
> I think I saw it in a video....


Pretty positive this pic was pulled.

your thinking of the same kid on MTV scared, Alex Liv. huge. yes, his front rim exploded. what wheel wouldnt doing 12-flat-12 flat to concrete? Crikey.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice rig. Looks way clean with ano. stripped.

Deviant is on fire these days.

I'll have to post an update bike check of my 20 here one of these days. I'm at around 21.5, and that's with a ti spoke front wheel, but I run brakes. 
I've got that same Complex seat/post combo. It has play in it. I'm not putting too much faith into it, I think it will break.

beautiful photog too, nice.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, thats just it, I'm a bit old school (1975 my first BMX), and I aint bashing no ones bike, but to be honest, I'm really partial to my 1997 Standard STA and I'll take my Standard over any of this new stuff made nowadays...I KNOW MY FRAME AINT GOING TO BREAK...you would have to be a complete mad-man to break it and it has held up to anything I've dished out to it as well as what my friend I sold it to and it bought it back from has dished out to it, 12 years and the frame still has no cracks, dents, one almost not noticable ding chainstay...and almost as good as the day I bought it (cept the paint). As far as todays tech goes, well, I'll believe that when I see it, if there are any LTF's around in 12 years that havent be damaged or destroyed in some way (however I doubt it, tubing will probably be to thin/light not to dent or ding) perhaps I'll take another look at them.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> Well, thats just it, I'm a bit old school (1975 my first BMX), and I aint bashing no ones bike, but to be honest, I'm really partial to my 1997 Standard STA and I'll take my Standard over any of this new stuff made nowadays...I KNOW MY FRAME AINT GOING TO BREAK...you would have to be a complete mad-man to break it and it has held up to anything I've dished out to it as well as what my friend I sold it to and it bought it back from has dished out to it, 12 years and the frame still has no cracks, dents, one almost not noticable ding chainstay...and almost as good as the day I bought it (cept the paint). As far as todays tech goes, well, I'll believe that when I see it, if there are any LTF's around in 12 years that havent be damaged or destroyed in some way (however I doubt it, tubing will probably be to thin/light not to dent or ding) perhaps I'll take another look at them.


I'm not twisting anyones arm to get a new lighter bike, but let me tell you, its alot easier for me to hop 360 up a 3 stair, or get on that 4ft handrail on this then my 12 year old 38lb S&M bennett frame in the garage,thats for sure.

Keep riding what makes you happy, that way i still have a market for my old parts.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> I'm not twisting anyones arm to get a new lighter bike, but let me tell you, its alot easier for me to hop 360 up a 3 stair, or get on that 4ft handrail on this then my 12 year old 38lb S&M bennett frame in the garage,thats for sure.
> 
> Keep riding what makes you happy, that way i still have a market for my old parts.


Exactly bro...I agree 100%. My only thing with light bikes is yes, they tend to be a little easyer to throw around, but in my case I tend to be a somewhat sketchy rider and light bikes tend to get away from me a little bit, other than that there great, I would love to try out you LTF just for shits-n-giggles to see if I like it and or my riding would improve as of I've never ridden a cro-mo BMX that light, only aluminum (which I dont like).

On a side note you could prob get your Bennet down to at least 30lbs mabie less. My STA frame weighs 8lbs and I can get it down to 29-30lbs with semi-stockish off the shelf parts and mabie down to 25-27 with all these newish light parts on the market nowadays.

Peace out...

-J


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn man! Im jealous! Gorgeous bike sir!


----------



## germ-X (Jan 27, 2009)

sick bike. got any pics of you ridin??


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

germ-X said:


> sick bike. got any pics of you ridin??


We're going on a Road Trip for session Bmx Mag in a few weeks, but here's some pretty old ones,on the old bike, some of these are like 4 years old.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

dead sexy


----------

